# Feild of DREEMS and WEEDS??



## TheNewGuy (Oct 16, 2013)

Let me start by saying THANK YOU for any advise I can use on this subject. I jsut bought 17.468 acres out side of Lafayette la. All the property is in pasture with steel pole fence sectioning it off in halfs. It was an old race horse farm a few years ago, but due to a growing dependancy of precription drugs and alachol was let grow up and go to wast. I am from OKLAHOMA and have been around farms all my life but never lived on one. We will be moving in shortly. I have been working on cutting down all the chicken trees and mending fences though out the farm. I bought a Work master and brush hoggg and cut the fields. The place is starting to look up!

My problem is about 90% is covered in weeds (thick) and brown top mullet. I plan on buying 5-10 cows and using them for doner recipient mothers for a small herd of Waygu cattle. In your opion's what are the first steps in taking control of the farm and seeding the fields for maxium grazing for the cows?

Should I plow it up?

W-4D?

Seed over?

Where is a good starting place?

Do I need to mow it while they graze?

If time and money was not a huge concern for returns what would you do?

I want to have the fields in shape befor I buy the cows. This is a hoby farm and I have a full time job so most of my extra money will be going into this. Im not looking to turn a profit off of it for a couple of years so Im sure all the pre planing and doing it right the first time will help me see it faster. The cows wont be for beef. Im trying to get an excellent breeding program going and keep it small.

THANKS, TheNewGuy...


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Since I'm too far from you, I'll take a shot at this. Keep in mind, I don't raise animals anymore, just grow hay, so take it for what it's worth. First I'd soil sample. With results in hand I'd do a burn down with roundup and 2-4d. Then I'd probably disc and prior to final disc pass I'd incorporate what nutrients the soil requires, especially lime. If unable to plant before spring, I'd plan on a controlled field burn in late Feb. early march. If mostly grazing, I'd seriously consider sprigging T-85 if available. My second choice would be Jiggs. I'd also mix in some other forage like clover. Down here the main winter forage planted is ryegrass, but be diligent in your choice of variety. Many folks do a sectioned off pasture dedicated to ryegrass for the winter in which they let the cows into it periodically but send the cows back to the permanant pasture for the lions share of the day. Feed your pasture well with nutrients and it will take care of you. Like my old cousin used to say, "The best money you can ever invest in feed, is fertilizer! That green stuff them cows is eatin', is what God intended for 'em to eat!" Just my $.02. Best of luck!

Regards,

Steve


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk newguy!


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Well come new guy, this spring I had some 2-4d&banvil left in the sprayer so for the heck of it I sprayed a 4 acre field of thistle, golden rod ,poison ivy and god only knows what else. I got good control of the broad leaves . Made some nice first cut cow hay (not horse hay) + got decent 2nd cut cow hay .I'm all for new seeding I've done it with some of my worst fields but, before you go through all that work and time maybe you can work with what you have. It might not be the best hay but good enough for cows. I would hate to see you tear up all your fields and get a dry spell and it not grow and have nothing in the end just my 3 cents.


----------



## TheNewGuy (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replys guys! I have been looking at the fields and can see that there is alot of good grass under all the weeds. There is about a 3 acre patch where I have some really thick bamboo like weeds. It is not bambo. just dont know what to call it. I think I will spray it first and see how it does in the spring. You got any advise on when to spray and how tall the gress needs to be? I have a good brush hog but no way to rake whats left laying onto of the grass. Will that be a problem as far as direct contact on the weeds is concerned?


----------

